
President Obama should pardon Edward Snowden before leaving office - skennedy
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/27/12040196/president-obama-pardon-edward-snowden-free
======
em3rgent0rdr
Of course he should, but this is not going to happen, nor is there any
inclination that this is going to happen. Remember that Senator Obama voted
for the FISA Amendment.

